# Why is the font different?



## KiwiFuzz (Nov 26, 2021)

I blame Hotwheels.


----------



## unfer (Nov 26, 2021)

Some homo Robin Hood shit, I too blame furries. also troons


----------



## Pee Cola (Nov 26, 2021)

The font looks vaguely like something from Nazi Germany. I blame the Jews for trying to gaslight Farmers into believing that KF is a far-right hate site.


----------



## serious n00b (Nov 26, 2021)

Pee Cola said:


> The font looks vaguely like something from Nazi Germany. I blame the Jews for trying to gaslight Farmers into believing that KF is a far-right hate site.


while the jackboot font was used in NS Germany, it's a thing of the general era and not that nation


----------



## SeniorFuckFace (Nov 26, 2021)

Its not the font, its you.


----------



## player195 (Nov 26, 2021)

Its because the font looks fly.
All you font haters out there literally cant stop making up excuses as to why the current font isn't really good.


----------



## SevenEightNine (Nov 26, 2021)

Font is back!  Looking so good!


----------



## Apis mellifera (Nov 26, 2021)

crismis.


----------



## Death Grip (Nov 26, 2021)

And the black dots are still there. What is that about?


----------



## Creepuscular (Nov 26, 2021)

Which of you fuckin trannies just stole Christmas?


----------



## Non-Threatening Niall (Nov 26, 2021)

serious n00b said:


> while the jackboot font was used in NS Germany, it's a thing of the general era and not that nation


Actually it was part of a very deliberate NSDAP policy to reject the 'un-German' cleanliness of Bauhaus-style modernism and return to monke.


----------



## DDBCAE CBAADCBE (Nov 26, 2021)

Is it actually called Jackboot?


----------



## big ups liquid richard (Nov 26, 2021)

It looks alright in green but not so in white.


----------



## Trigger Me Timbers (Nov 26, 2021)

big ups liquid richard said:


> It looks alright in green but not so in white.


Why you gotta bring race into this?


Also not a fan of the font, but have a feeling it’s a lé epic troll by Matt Jarbo.


----------



## mario if smoke weed (Nov 26, 2021)

I think it makes the forum look fancy.


----------



## Kosher Dill (Nov 26, 2021)

It didn't start jangling my autism until it started showing up only half the time.


----------



## theshep (Nov 27, 2021)

It's quaint and it also reminds me of the money I spent on calligraphy lessons learning a skill I've never used.


----------



## John Sneed (Nov 27, 2021)

I hate the new font


----------



## Neurotypical Mantis (Dec 1, 2021)

i wish it was a nicer looking fancy goth font


----------



## the khat quaffer (Dec 2, 2021)

Change it to old english, comic sans, or for maximum value, symbols


----------



## Haramburger (Dec 2, 2021)

h3h3 teaches us that fonts can be copywritten, but typefaces cannot


it's a legal thing and he's jewish so it must be true


----------



## Gimmick Account (Dec 2, 2021)

I want it to be wider


----------



## mofu mofo (Dec 8, 2021)

Does strikethrough still work?


----------

